# my 350 won't start...HELP!



## kanoz350 (Nov 20, 2007)

i recently had an ACT cluth installed on my 2004 350z. My car started just fine before the new clutch was installed. It turns over, but won't run. I've looked t everything that i know about. so now i'm turning to you guys. It seems like im not getting any fuel, but i'm not sure. Please HELP. i don't know how much longer i can drive a van. http://www.NissanForums.com/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Possible alarm system interference? Try resetting the alarm by disconnecting the batteryand reconnecting it. I'm assuming the car drove home from the shop you had this done at? Or did you do it yourself. If you did it yourself I have a whole other series of questions.....


----------



## kanoz350 (Nov 20, 2007)

thanx for the info... we figured out what was wrong. the fly wheel wasn't in the right place. it needed to be adjusted so that the crank sensor worked properly. its all irrelevant now though... i wrecked my 350 this morning on my way to work. i just hope its fixable.


----------

